# Do you talk to anyone?



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't talk to anyone on campus, not even my roommates ops I know that they think I'm a weirdo b/c whenever I enter the room and say my awkward little "hello" they look at each other with a "wtf?" expression on their faces. I don't have any friends on campus either. So am I alone in this or do any of you have this problem as well?


----------



## bambi4evr69 (Sep 5, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

I sometimes talk to people in my classes and my coworkers but haven't made any friends yet :rain


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No, and I don't even care because i've found meeting people online is easier


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

I ve known my roomate since I was like 7 but besides for him I do not talk to a single soul but I am trying and will hopefully suceed in becoming social.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I try not to. I hate going through the between-classes or in-the-hallways small talk. I avoid running into people if I can and prefer people just leave me alone in lectures. My day at school is pretty solitary.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

No, noone. Though, there's no doubt I wish that I could.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Just reading this makes me sooooooooooooo glad I'm not in college anymore. Man, I'm glad those days are over.

-Solitario-


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

tewstroke said:


> I don't talk to anyone on campus, not even my roommates ops I know that they think I'm a weirdo b/c whenever I enter the room and say my awkward little "hello" they look at each other with a "wtf?" expression on their faces. I don't have any friends on campus either. So am I alone in this or do any of you have this problem as well?


 :hug

have you just moved in with your room mates? Can you change were you live?


----------



## Frankie_Lee (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't have any friends on campus, but I prefer it that way. I have no problem talking to people in class or anything, I just want to do anything outside of class. I don't talk to my roommates a whole lot, for the same reason. I don't really care to do anything with them. It's weird. :lol


----------



## Madstuhh (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm with you there.
Im completlety alone during school.
it sucks, because i get that "Wtf?" look all the time. :sigh


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Lisa said:


> tewstroke said:
> 
> 
> > I don't talk to anyone on campus, not even my roommates ops I know that they think I'm a weirdo b/c whenever I enter the room and say my awkward little "hello" they look at each other with a "wtf?" expression on their faces. I don't have any friends on campus either. So am I alone in this or do any of you have this problem as well?
> ...


I've been in my dorm for about three weeks now and the deadline for changing room mates has passed. Not that I'd actually have anyone else to trade places with anyway. But there is good news, I started talking to this girl in one of my classes. Our conversations have been very brief and casual but at least it's a start. :yes


----------



## Ohms (Sep 26, 2008)

Right now, Im living with my mom and sister while I commute to school, and this is my first semester at a 4 year school. Since I don't know anyone, or have any classes where I have to communicate with other people, Ive found that I can go the entire day without saying one word because Im afraid, and it feels so bad. It really gives me alot of time alone in my head which is the worst place to be, and by the time im coming home, im totally depressed and remain that way till i go to sleep at night. Its like im isolated in a prison, but there are literally thousands of people all around me every day. A very strange feeling.


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

Nope. Just started a 4 year course. No roommates to worry about as I live at home still and get the bus every morning. I'll talk to people here and there in class and stuff, but no friends or anything outside of class. It's more annoying here because I'm in art school and everyone was divided into small groups to try everything out, and I'm kind of stuck with them until next semester until we pick our classes. There's no opportunity to get to know any of the other people in my year. 

I sit alone at lunch reading a book. Some random guy (I think he was a tutor, but maybe not) said hello to me and asked if I was okay and I was just like bewildered 'yes', and then he walked off. I don't want people feeling sorry for me either. I don't really care. I tried sitting with people from class a few times but It was just boring and awkward. I might make more of an effort if there was any point in being with these people, but I feel like I have nothing in common with anyone... Not even art, so many people want to do fashion design when I want painting etc... Nothing to talk about. The only thing that bothers me about it is that the breaks/lunchtime is so boring. I wish I could work straight through them and just go home early.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a couple friends here and there that when I bump into I'd say hello and do a some small talk (rarely). I have better relationships with teachers, their much easier to talk to.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

The situation is so much worse in the US. In Europe people approach you and ask you a few things. But here in the US there is this cast system. Everyone is rated from 1 to 10 according to their looks.

Also the girls are very demanding. There are a few very handsome dudes who sleep with lots of girls and become gay at the end. The thing is no girl is jealous in this situation. The guys separate their days for girls. Saturday morning jenny, Tuesday night Mary...i think this is why we don't see any romantic comedies anymore. Romance is dead in the US. 

Being someone from another country makes it much worse. Everyone looks at you as if you are from another planet. 

I don't think i can overcome my Anxiety here in the US.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i do talk to two or three people at school, one i would maybe consider my friend, but i don't know because we would never do anything together or talk outside school etc. 
i don't have a lot in common with them, other than that they don't have any friends, too. but i don't get anxious around them, because i don't care what they think of me.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have to talk to people all the time; kind of goes along with the job. I can fake my way through things rather well....but I wouldnt call that a great skill to have....


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Nope. I'm the only loner in my classes.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Penny said:


> I have to talk to people all the time; kind of goes along with the job. I can fake my way through things rather well....but I wouldnt call that a great skill to have....


Yeah, I know just what you mean. When I was working over my break I would have to interact with the people who worked there, and I did my best to hide my anxieties, and I think it just makes me come off more awkward and stuck up than usual. I can suck it up and seem normal for a bit, and then the next time I see people, I will pretend that I don't know them, and act all strange. Comes with the territory I guess.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

tewstroke said:


> I've been in my dorm for about three weeks now and the deadline for changing room mates has passed. Not that I'd actually have anyone else to trade places with anyway. But there is good news, I started talking to this girl in one of my classes. Our conversations have been very brief and casual but at least it's a start. :yes


Well done man, that is a big step. I would suggest going into the class each time with some sort of conversation topic in mind, and see how that goes. Also have some fall back questions to try and resurrect the conversation if it is dying down. And if things don't go well, just chalk it up to practice. Good luck!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, there are only two other people in my program, so we talk sometimes (awkwardly) about our assignments/tests, and study together. That pretty much covers my socializing.


----------



## farine457 (Oct 1, 2008)

I only have one class where I have a casual friend to talk to. The rest of my classes I pretty much sit alone, silently. Sometimes it feels so suffocating. I have so much to say, and yet I'm too scared to say them, and have no one to say them to. I'm just disconnected from everything. College life is hard.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nope. i've been going to the same school for four years and not one friend. a lot of poeple (mostly girls/women) are in the same program as me, so i see a lot of the same people every semester.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

> I can suck it up and seem normal for a bit, and then the next time I see people, I will pretend that I don't know them, and act all strange. Comes with the territory I guess.


I do the exact same thing. I've never gotten out of the fear of presenting in front of people but I do it anyway, even better than folks who may not have the mental handicap that SA'ers have. My thing is, since my grade or any other important matter is involved, I have no choice but to comply. When It comes to choosing to socialize or interact, I'm a ghost. A lot of people think I'm stuck up and get offended that I don't say hi. Sometimes I don't even notice them due to my vision problem.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I actually like shooting the **** with people at work or in class (when I'm taking a class) but I'm just so friggen horrible at it. I never think of anything interesting to add. And everything I say seems so forced.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I talk to my boyfriend and occasionally I talk to his friends, but I don't talk to anyone else. It's a miracle I met my boyfriend at all--I'd never made a friend on my own before, really.


----------



## Gordon2108 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have friends in some of my classes. 

Generally though I have an intense dislike of everyone around me. Then there's the anxiety and my inability to understand most of my age groups 'social norms'.. like fist pounding (I get so confused when they try that on me).

I really just prefer having people not talk to me, makes life easier. Luckily they seem to get that im not looking for conversation.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Nickel said:


> I sometimes talk to people in my classes and my coworkers but haven't made any friends yet :rain


Same. 



lyssado707 said:


> No, and I don't even care because i've found meeting people online is easier


Lucky you. It's hard for me both ways.


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

Never unless it's someone I already know well.

Luckily for me I am still living off my high school life where somehow I wasn't so socially defunct, and I have a couple acquaintances in 2 classes I knew already from high school.


----------



## zooeyd (Nov 6, 2008)

i talk to a good amount of people on campus. i don't talk to any of my housemates except for my roommate. i know how you feel. when i walk into my house and the rest of my housemates are in the living room they just look at me and they don't say anything at all. i quietly say hi or smile and then i just walk downstairs to my room. it REALLY stresses me out when i have to go through a house meeting.


----------



## silvergyrl (Nov 4, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> nope. i've been going to the same school for four years and not one friend. a lot of poeple (mostly girls/women) are in the same program as me, so i see a lot of the same people every semester.


I am in the same situation as you. It's mostly the same people every class and I feel so awkward when everyone is talking to each other and then there's me just sitting by myself. It's even more awkward when you do a group project with people, get to know them, talk to them, and then next semester it seems like they don't even know you anymore.


----------



## hichews (Sep 13, 2008)

Mostly I talk to people if they talk to me first. I'm trying to become more outgoing and start conversations with more people. 

Most of the time when I'm by myself I look really nervous and awkward which is how I feel so it's pretty bad but I'm working on it. It's tough hearing people say I'm quiet all the time.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

sometimes i go a whole day without talking to anyone...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've only been at classes a week, but so far I haven't talked to anyone, except to pass papers around the room. Oh, and I did help a girl with directions. Other than that, not really.


----------

